# EVGA GeForce GTX 950 SSC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 20, 2015)

EVGA's GTX 950 SSC features the company's signature ACX 2.0 cooler for very low noise levels during gaming, or none at all since the fans will stop in idle and light gaming. The SSC is also overclocked out of the box, which provides an 8% performance boost.

*Show full review*


----------



## bug (Aug 21, 2015)

Hm, am 8 pin power connector. I wonder if that is really needed (Asus made do with a standard 6 pin connector).


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Aug 23, 2015)

Can tell everyone is wicked excited about this release...not.


----------



## danbfree (Oct 21, 2015)

Cheapest video card with HDMI 2.0, this exact SSC model is $140 -$10 rebate on Newegg right now, CHEAPER than the 2 slower eVGA GTX 950 versions! 

I was looking for a cheap video card to do 4k at 60Hz just for desktop work but this plays games at 1080p nicely and 1080p scales nicely visually on the 4k TV itself... I stumbled on this deal and ordered before my eyes deceived me... also includes a free Heroes of the Storm download.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 21, 2015)

danbfree said:


> Cheapest video card with HDMI 2.0, this exact SSC model is $140 -$10 rebate on Newegg right now, CHEAPER than the 2 slower eVGA GTX 950 versions!
> 
> I was looking for a cheap video card to do 4k at 60Hz just for desktop work but this plays games at 1080p nicely and 1080p scales nicely visually on the 4k TV itself... I stumbled on this deal and ordered before my eyes deceived me... also includes a free Heroes of the Storm download.



Wow, like almost every 950 card has a huge dual-fan cooler.  I guess that makes them feel like $130 cards.


----------



## danbfree (Oct 21, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Wow, like almost every 950 card has a huge dual-fan cooler.  I guess that makes them feel like $130 cards.



Not sure what you're implying, but these blow everything away in their price range, and if you overclock these they perform well... so maybe the dual fan is added for good reason?


----------

